# Anyone want to do the shred with me?



## emme

i'm starting today:bodyb::bodyb:

thought it'd help if i had some buddies that also were doing it so we can motivate each other!
xx


----------



## Zizzle

I've seen so much about it but I've got no idea what it is! Is it an exercise routine?


----------



## Princess Lou

Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pc-NizMgg8


I'll do it with you. I plan on doing it on an evening before I have my bedtime shower.


----------



## emme

thanks for posting the link princess Lou!
I did it today, it was brutal, but then again i'm so unfit! i already ache in my legs and arms but it's a good feeling knowing i completed it! have you tried it before?


----------



## Princess Lou

I've tried it a few times but due to injuries, never got past the first week.

Shall be giving it a whirl before I go to bed.


----------



## CakeCottage

I have this DVD and I've used it once... I need somebody to shout at me and tell me to do it, my OH is useless at telling me to do it - he said he is afraid ill shout back at him haha! X


----------



## Princess Lou

Planned on doing it last night but due to circumstances, never did.

Try again tonight.


----------



## emme

do it cake cottage! i'll help you along!

princess Lou- are you able to do it in the morning? as i did the first day in the am and today in the pm, and i had more energy in the am!

day two was harrrrrd, i ached all over from yesterday so was quite painful at some points, but i survived lol


----------



## KozmikKitten

I just thought about digging out my old 30d shred dvd. We shall see if I can find it...and the energy to do it daily.


----------



## CakeCottage

Emme I did it, I'm dreading the ache tomorrow though eek!! 
X


----------



## KozmikKitten

I did it tonight and now I feel like I'm going to be ill! :haha: Damn Jillian!


----------



## emme

CakeCottage said:


> Emme I did it, I'm dreading the ache tomorrow though eek!!
> X

how do you feel today? i must admit, i still ache on day 3, but i already feel my mummy tummy is a bit tighter so it's spurring me on! x


----------



## emme

KozmikKitten said:


> I did it tonight and now I feel like I'm going to be ill! :haha: Damn Jillian!

haha! as long as she gives us all results then i'm team Jillian!!:bodyb: x


----------



## MiniKiwi

I'm on day 10 today. But I've done it before as well. I remember the day I woke up after I first did it and I thought I might die! I also used to almost vomit and faint lmao! It gets sooo much easier and so quickly, by day 5 or 6 you shouldn't ache anymore.

Stick at it, you'll love the results :)


----------



## CakeCottage

emme said:


> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> Emme I did it, I'm dreading the ache tomorrow though eek!!
> X
> 
> how do you feel today? i must admit, i still ache on day 3, but i already feel my mummy tummy is a bit tighter so it's spurring me on! xClick to expand...

I was a little bit achey around my upper arm and chest area but legs and tum not too bad... I wasn't feeling too well last night so didn't do it. Definitely will tonight though! X


----------



## Louise23

Where can u buy this? I'd love to try it!!!


----------



## CakeCottage

I got mine on amazon for £5 I think x


----------



## emme

CakeCottage said:


> emme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> Emme I did it, I'm dreading the ache tomorrow though eek!!
> X
> 
> how do you feel today? i must admit, i still ache on day 3, but i already feel my mummy tummy is a bit tighter so it's spurring me on! xClick to expand...
> 
> I was a little bit achey around my upper arm and chest area but legs and tum not too bad... I wasn't feeling too well last night so didn't do it. Definitely will tonight though! XClick to expand...

Why weren't you feeling well? I only ask as I felt awful the day after the first day, i can't even really explain how odd I felt!


----------



## emme

Louise23 said:


> Where can u buy this? I'd love to try it!!!

Yeah like cake cottage said amazon you can get it. Probably eBay will have it too! Buy it and join us! Xx


----------



## emme

MiniKiwi said:


> I'm on day 10 today. But I've done it before as well. I remember the day I woke up after I first did it and I thought I might die! I also used to almost vomit and faint lmao! It gets sooo much easier and so quickly, by day 5 or 6 you shouldn't ache anymore.
> 
> Stick at it, you'll love the results :)

Omg vommiting and fainting?! im surprised you carried on!!! What were your results like when you did it the first time? Xx


----------



## MiniKiwi

Haha yeah, I was in really bad shape! Well I've lost 20 lbs but I've been watching what I eat (not calorie counting or WW or anything, just no junk food) I'm so much fitter, I'm starting to find it a bit easy now :thumbup:


----------



## CakeCottage

> Why weren't you feeling well? I only ask as I felt awful the day after the first day, i can't even really explain how odd I felt!

I had a migraine hun, this may sound stupid but my hair is overwhelmingly heavy and I had it in a ponytail yesterday and the weight causes me to get a migraine x


----------



## xlouloux

Do you mind if I join in, I really really need the motivation. I started day one today and only managed 15 minutes!!! How bad is that? :wacko:


----------



## CakeCottage

The first time I ever did it xLouLoux I felt like I was going to die ha x


----------



## xlouloux

I don't think I'll be following the woman who does the more difficult exercises any time soon. Part of the problem was I don't have a sports bra so jumping is impossible, I've ordered one now though, my first ever one at that which says it all :haha:


----------



## emme

MiniKiwi said:


> Haha yeah, I was in really bad shape! Well I've lost 20 lbs but I've been watching what I eat (not calorie counting or WW or anything, just no junk food) I'm so much fitter, I'm starting to find it a bit easy now :thumbup:

well done on the loss hun! i need to sort out my eating habits but just can't resist chocolate!! xx


----------



## emme

CakeCottage said:


> Why weren't you feeling well? I only ask as I felt awful the day after the first day, i can't even really explain how odd I felt!
> 
> I had a migraine hun, this may sound stupid but my hair is overwhelmingly heavy and I had it in a ponytail yesterday and the weight causes me to get a migraine xClick to expand...

oh i see, hope you feel better today xx


----------



## emme

xlouloux said:


> Do you mind if I join in, I really really need the motivation. I started day one today and only managed 15 minutes!!! How bad is that? :wacko:

the more the merrier!

is anyone interested in doing a weekly weigh in too? i know many people don't lose weight on the shred its more about toning but if we're all trying to lose too we could motivate each other? xx


----------



## CakeCottage

Still have migraine, I feel awful :-( thank god it's Friday tomorrow!!! X


----------



## emme

CakeCottage said:


> Still have migraine, I feel awful :-( thank god it's Friday tomorrow!!! X

oh no :hugs:
hope you feel better for the weekend and that you can get back to doing the shred x


----------



## shortie1990

The link you've posted, is that what you're supposed to do every day for 30 days? Or does it change every day?


----------



## xlouloux

I would do the weigh in if I had scales, I will definitely buy some this week or next.

With regards to food I've done terribly which I have to change because I really need to get rid of my belly! Doesn't help that I have two bottles of fizzy pop to get through. We had a healthy week last week and I've ruined it all so I definitely need scales to keep myself in check.


----------



## xlouloux

Shortie you're supposed to do that video for 10 days then move on to level 2 for 10 days then level 3 for 10 days.


----------



## shortie1990

Ooh ok thanks! I just begrudge paying for a DVD ill probs give up on so will just get in through YouTube in the tv!


----------



## MiniKiwi

xlouloux said:


> I would do the weigh in if I had scales, I will definitely buy some this week or next.
> 
> With regards to food I've done terribly which I have to change because I really need to get rid of my belly! Doesn't help that I have two bottles of fizzy pop to get through. We had a healthy week last week and I've ruined it all so I definitely need scales to keep myself in check.

Tip the soda down the sink! No need to finish it :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies! I did the shred again tonight. I did skip last night because we had plans with the in-laws and didnt get home til late. I was sore yesterday and today after my first time on Tuesday. But it even felt easier tonight and I'm only on day 2. Last time I did it I never made it past level 1 even though I did it for many more than 10 days. I just tried level 2 and couldnt get through half of it so I went back to level one. We will see if I can get through level 2 this time, although I might not switch right at my 11th time. I'll just see how I am doing. 
Great job everyone! Lets keep up the good work!!
I would be in for weigh-ins but I dont know how much weight I will lose since my diet is crap. I know I need to work on that!


----------



## xlouloux

Day 2 for me, this morning I made up every excuse in my head not to do it mainly because my thighs are killing from yesterday but guess what....I managed to do the whole thing today!!! So pleased, once I got in to it I found it a bit easier and I'm considering doing later on today again. I did myself a little victory dance this morning:dance: it's amazing how quickly the effects start to show, I feel fab!


----------



## emme

well done xlouloux and KozmikKitten!

it'll be day 6 today for me, and i'm getting a little bored, not because i'm finding it easy, more because i can predict everything jillians about to say and it's staring to bug me haha, oh well 4 more days and i'll be on level 2, although i've heard that's quite a bit harder:argh:


----------



## CakeCottage

Day 2 done, had a busy couple of days so only just been able to do day 2 x


----------



## xlouloux

emme i plan on making a playlist and muting the video once i've learnt it lol, i don't think i will manage it today because i've pulled muscles in both my legs and can barely walk haha my own fault for not stretching it out on day 1 i completely forgot. :dohh:

i've had a look a level 2 and it looks a look more active than the first, i'll see if i can struggle through a bit of it later.

on the bright side i've started looking at summer dresses, i know we don't have much of a good summer but i plan on buying loads if i lose any weight, it's a good motivator seeing all the slim people wearing them!


----------



## xlouloux

I managed to do 20 mins this evening, I'm struggling with the floor exercises though because I'm short of space and I really need a yoga mat or something.


----------



## emme

20mins is still good! I haven't looked at level 2 yet. Am scared it'll put me off. 2 more days till I get there. I keep looking at before and after pics on the net to keep me motivated! X


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies! Rough weekend here and wasnt able to work out at all...but I did the video again today. So technically I have only done it 3 times since starting last week Tuesday. But I'll keep truckin' along! 
I have tried level 2 in the past and found it waaaay too hard. I couldnt finish it and went back to level 1. I'm hoping to get to level 2 this time around! Might not move on right after 10 though, if I dont feel ready anyway!


----------



## emme

thats still good going KozmikKitten! the way i look at it is that some exercise is better than none, i've read success stories online about people that did it every other day or a few times a week and still saw good results!
level two scares me haha x


----------



## xlouloux

I'm still going on the basis that any exercise is better than what I was doing before!! I'm still finding level 1 really tough because I'm so unfit so I will have to do it longer than 10 days I reckon, one day I will kick it's butt the next it will have me out of breath within 10 minutes lol.

I keep looking online a pictures too, I keep reading as well that a lot of people do the Ripped in 30 dvd after the shred so I'm going to look into it. 

Keep it going girls xx


----------



## emme

loulou do you do it in the morning or night? when i do it at night i find it really tough! x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Its def tough at night because we are so worn down from our whole day! But my son will wake up if I try to do it in the morning....and I really cant see myself getting up an hour earlier than I already do, to do the shred, take a shower, etc. before work!


----------



## xlouloux

I do it in the morning, I'm not doing it for a few days because I'm on, I know that's a lame excuse but I'm to crampy, it's no wonder I was doing so rubbish at it though, I will start day 5 again in 2-3 days.


----------



## Tilliepink

Wow just tried to do this and nearly died...seriously so outta shape. Ugh!


----------



## emme

xlouloux said:


> I do it in the morning, I'm not doing it for a few days because I'm on, I know that's a lame excuse but I'm to crampy, it's no wonder I was doing so rubbish at it though, I will start day 5 again in 2-3 days.

Totally understand! I'm dreading that time as I know I'll struggle. 


Just started level 2 today. OH.MY.GOD.IT.IS.SOOOOOOO.HARD!!!!!!

Way harder than level 1, god knows how I'm going to do another 9 days of it!!! Xx


----------



## emme

Tilliepink said:


> Wow just tried to do this and nearly died...seriously so outta shape. Ugh!

Keep going tilliepink! It does get easier the more often you do it! X


----------



## emme

How's everyone doing?


----------



## CakeCottage

I haven't done it for a few days (I'm TTC and just ovulated so I'm trying not to bounce around ha) x


----------



## Zizzle

I started yesterday! It was harrrd. So much harder today tho because I ached from yesterday. Managed it all except stopping a few times during the press ups. I'm SO unfit!


----------



## emme

it gets easier zizzle! by day 4 your body gets used to it abit more, well untill level 2 then your stomach muscles feel ripped to shreds *no pun intended lol*


----------



## KozmikKitten

Uggh I fell off the wagon ladies...gonna try to get back on here in the next day or two. Its hard, I hate to use excuses but finding time with a 6 month old is hard!


----------



## emme

KozmikKitten said:


> Uggh I fell off the wagon ladies...gonna try to get back on here in the next day or two. Its hard, I hate to use excuses but finding time with a 6 month old is hard!

Totally understand. I can only really do it when LO naps or goes to bed. And by 7pm I'm knackered so it's twice as hard. Just start again when you can, don't feel because you've missed a few days that you may aswell just give up as looking online lots of people take sometimes 2 or 3 months to complete the shred as they don't do it every day and they still get good results! Xx


----------



## kitty1924

I did this today morning!! muscles are aching! but hopefully will do it again tomorrow!!


----------



## emme

hi kitty1924! let us know how you get on today, work through the pain hehe xx


----------



## xlouloux

Starting again today, been feeling so unmotivated but my birthday is in Feb so I'd like to look good for once and not have to avoid pictures!

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## emme

i'm on day 18 today, level 2 is easier now, and i'm finding i'd like to smack jillian in the face but it's going well. i'm definately seeing a change, it's making me want to find something to do after this is over! lou, how long have you been ttc for hun if you don't mind me asking?xx


----------



## proud mummy

Hi everyone glad I found this thread. After hearing about this I've ordered it off amazon just waiting for it to arrive so I can start it. 
I'm currently on weight watchers to lose my last stone after losing 5 stone (not on weight watchers) 
I've been doing davina super body workout 6 nights a week when the kids go bed. So atleast I've got my self into a routine of doing exercise. I'm really looking forward to getting stuck into this but scared at the same time as I've heard it's tuff...but no pain no gain right. 
Il let u know when it arrives. :)


----------



## emme

hi proud mummy! let us know how you get on, i haven't lost any weight doing it but my body is certainly changing! x


----------



## proud mummy

Aww that's good! I'm hoping for inch loss :)


----------



## kitty1924

hey everyone i did this once about a week ago ad i was in sooo much pain for the next few days so i didnt do it till i felt bit better, so i did it yesterday and it was easier than before but still tough, im in pain again today so i wont be doig it today but maybe tomorrow if I feel less achey!. Do you ladies just do it even if ur achey? because from what ive read is that if ur muscles hurt too much its dangerous to do exercise as you can cause permanent damage to your muscles.


----------



## proud mummy

Hi all, well the DVD arrived this morning so il be starting it this evening and doin it for 30 days straight! Il let u know how tonight goes :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck ladies! My son is teething now and crying inconsolably...so getting any time to do anything but sleep is difficult when I'm home. But I really want to get back into the swing of things...I will cont to read this thread so I stay motivated!


----------



## Lina

Can I join? I started yesterday, feel a little sore but not too bad for someone who hasn't done much exercise in years. What weights are you girls using?


----------



## proud mummy

Hi and welcome :)
I didn't get a chance to do it last night but def starting tonight. I use 2kg for my DVDs so will try that but if its too hard il use 1kg. Good luck


----------



## proud mummy

Wow that was a workout. Day one of level one completed. Not as bad as I thought. 
I used 2kg and found it ok using it so will carry on using that :) looking forward to day 2 already :)


----------



## Lina

proud mummy said:


> Hi and welcome :)
> I didn't get a chance to do it last night but def starting tonight. I use 2kg for my DVDs so will try that but if its too hard il use 1kg. Good luck

I'm using those davina weights, which are completely mislabeled, it said 1,2,4 kg, on the argos website but they are actually only 0.65,1.13 and 2.27 kg. :wacko:

I've started with the 1.13kg and I've just done level 2 after doing level 1 for 2 days. Does this have to be followed to the letter or can we cheat and jump levels?


----------



## proud mummy

Lina said:


> proud mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome :)
> I didn't get a chance to do it last night but def starting tonight. I use 2kg for my DVDs so will try that but if its too hard il use 1kg. Good luck
> 
> I'm using those davina weights, which are completely mislabeled, it said 1,2,4 kg, on the argos website but they are actually only 0.65,1.13 and 2.27 kg. :wacko:
> 
> I've started with the 1.13kg and I've just done level 2 after doing level 1 for 2 days. Does this have to be followed to the letter or can we cheat and jump levels?Click to expand...

Yeah I saw that the davina ones were labelled wrong when I bought my weights so I didn't get them. 
How did u find level 2? I don't think it will cause any harm jumping levels your still doing the routine and doing it everyday.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Lina I am sure you can jump around but Level 2 is significantly harder than Level 1, in my opinion! Good luck!

I use 3 pound weights.


----------



## proud mummy

There was me saying my workout wasn't that bad! My abs are killing today! No pain no gain right :)


----------



## proud mummy

Day 2 just done boy I'm sweating! I feel so great tho and my abs are hurting some more now. Them side lunges with front arm raises are killers! Not doing many press ups either I have to do the easier version after about 8 hoping to improve each time. 
I'm so sad I have a month calendar on the fridge and when I've done my daily shred I cross it off. Is good seeing myself getting a day closer to the end!
How is everyone finding it?


----------



## Lina

proud mummy said:


> Lina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proud mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome :)
> I didn't get a chance to do it last night but def starting tonight. I use 2kg for my DVDs so will try that but if its too hard il use 1kg. Good luck
> 
> I'm using those davina weights, which are completely mislabeled, it said 1,2,4 kg, on the argos website but they are actually only 0.65,1.13 and 2.27 kg. :wacko:
> 
> I've started with the 1.13kg and I've just done level 2 after doing level 1 for 2 days. Does this have to be followed to the letter or can we cheat and jump levels?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I saw that the davina ones were labelled wrong when I bought my weights so I didn't get them.
> How did u find level 2? I don't think it will cause any harm jumping levels your still doing the routine and doing it everyday.Click to expand...

I have found level 2 more challenging but haven't been able to do the dvd yesterday, as i've strained a muscle in my lower leg. Had a feeling that some of the exercises just didn't look right. :dohh:
Not one to give up so i've continued with sit-ups alone,whilst my leg recovers, as mere walking hurts!


----------



## Lina

Hey, the calender thing sounds like a brilliant idea, am keeping a spreadsheet:blush:

Are you girls weighing frequently or just at the end? I'm looking to get down to at least 135lb.


----------



## proud mummy

Aww shame about the pulled muscle. Best thing to rest it tho and well done for still doing sit ups! 
I'm doing weight watchers whilst I'm doing this so weighing once a week. What are you going to do?


----------



## Lina

I'm doing meal replacement, with combination of slimfast shakes, complan and protein shakes/bars and dinner as normal. I'm also weighing once a week. How much are you looking to lose?


----------



## proud mummy

I've got a stone to lose but I'm going to try for a stone and a half. What about u? I'm sure if you are on low calorie like you are you will lose a lot doing the shred :)


----------



## proud mummy

Day 4 done and I can see an improvement in my fitness already. Day 1 I could barely do 4 press ups now I can do all of them :)


----------



## Lina

Oh well done, i've never been able to do press-ups, you give me hope. Am looking to shift 2stones. .


----------



## Keyval

I started today . Day 1 - level 1 gotta start somewhere ha. I found it tough but I. Sure it will get better . I also started kettle bells last Friday so I will be keeping that up every week and I'm starting boxercise tomorrow which I will be keeping up too every week . I want to loose 16lbs and tone up . What size dumbells is everyone using with the 30 day shred ?


----------



## Fallen8905

Have you all got this on DVD or can you get all the days on YouTube?


----------



## Lina

Fallen8905 said:


> Have you all got this on DVD or can you get all the days on YouTube?

You can watch them on youtube but I prefer the DVD as my TV is massive and I can exercise right in front of it.


----------



## Fallen8905

Cool. So do you do it like day one-level one, day two-level two


----------



## Lina

I think you do each level for 10 days since the program lasts 30 and their are three levels, but off course if you find level 1 easy you could jump level and do the others for longer.


----------



## proud mummy

That's me just done day 6 of level one! Love marking it off my calendar. I'm be on level 2 before I know it. 
I'm using 2kg weights.:)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies...I finally got the shred done last night again! So I am basically starting back at day 1. I know I wont be able to do it every day but anything is better than nothing! I am hoping to lose about 20lb ultimately but I have 10 to lose to get to my pre-pregnancy weight. I am only using 1lb weights but I plan to buy 3lb weights soon.


----------



## Keyval

I'm using 1.5kg and I'm struggling hah


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies! I'm back! I did the shred Monday and Tuesday. Monday using 1lb weights and Tues using 3lb weights. I really struggled with the 3lb weights! My muscles hurt today! 
Hoping to keep up the streak and do it at least 5 days a week.


----------



## proud mummy

Well done for getting back on it. I've just done day 9 of level one and I can see a massive improvement in my fitness....I don't feel like I'm going to die haha! I'm doing day 10 about 7am tomorrow and a shower after as I'm having a spray tan done for a night out :) will be a killer getting up so early to do it but I can't complain as its only 20 mins. X


----------



## Eliza_V

Started it yesterday, thought i was going to die.. going to do if again today if the child doesn't refuse to sleep again! I've put on a stone over the last year and my thighs are just massive blobs of fat (literally knickers and shorts cut in, and if I wear stockings I spill over the top, and despite being a size 10-12 the largest size of tights in Primark don't fit over my thighs.. But I can wear some size 8 tops so I look ridiculous). Wish me luck... X


----------



## Eliza_V

I feel so much better today after finishing than yesterday, and managed to throw in some leg stretches as well. I really hope I can keep this up!


----------



## pichi

I'm on day 8 so not long until i move to step 2. After the shred i may do another round or i may go into Insanity - think i might kill myself on that though! haha


----------



## lcgoodac

I've just started shredding this week! Started on monday! I've been doing it early on a morning but I have been off work this week so don't know what ill do next week when I'm back at work! Will have to force myself to do it when I come home from work!


----------



## proud mummy

Keep going hun the results are sooo worth it!! I'm day 20 day so last day of level 2 then I will be starting level 3 tomorrow. X


----------



## helen_beee

Just did day 5 on level 1 and I'm noticing massive improvements already xx


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies,
I did the shred for about 30 days when my son was about 11 months and it really worked so keep going! But since going back to work I've put 10 lbs back on so I'm back on it with you all :) Did level 1 again yesterday and it felt good (no weights though) and hope to do it 3 times a week as I work 4 days a week anyway xxx


----------



## pichi

i'm almost finished the shred and finding most of it pretty manageable now. going to be moving onto Insanity after a little shred break. On average i'm only burning around 160kcal now on the shred where as when i started i was hitting as high as 220kcal in 20 mins


----------



## Eliza_V

I seem to be gaining despite doing the shred, improving my diet and drinking more water. And not gaining muscle - my waist and hips have in increased and my jeans are tight, as well as the scales showing I've put on weight.

I hate the implant.


----------



## Lina

Just a little update, couldn't finish the shred due to ongoing leg injury. However, am not too disappointed, as I've still lost 8 pounds with small changes to my diet this month!


----------



## katlin

I'm joining aswell just did my first work out I made it 15 then baby cried stopped for 2 minutes to settle n pushed through I'm coupling it with my body by vi hoping it'll push me past the 25:I've already lost! !


----------



## _Natalie_

Hi ladies! Not been on here in a while, but wanted to post about the 30 day shred, and then seen this thread!

I'm on day 15 at the moment, and honestly, I've noticed massive improvements! I realised after movinng on to level 2 that I hadnt been pushing myself enough, and now sweat buckets after the 20mins is up. I can't praise the dvd enough, and I'm only half way through.

Keep going everyone, I'm starting to feel fitter than I have in years, so it's worth the 20mins of pain! :)


----------



## theraphosidae

Hey ladies, can I join? I'll be starting the shred on Friday! I'm looking forward to it, even though I've heard it's pretty brutal.


----------



## MyLittleFish

Hello!! I've just done my first session! 20mins was great as LO was happy to watch her dear old mum but i don't think she would have stayed entertained much longer, lol!!

For those who are half-way/ finished will it help with my jelly belly or should i try adding in extra exercises for that?


----------



## Pinkvc

I started the Shred yesterday - as pp said, LO was quite happy to watch!

I did it 2 years ago before I got married and got in really good shape. LO is 5 months old and i weigh less now than I did before I had her, but my body has TOTALLY changed - wobbly belly and back fat eugh

I am hoping this helps and then I'll move onto 6 pack in 6 weeks and the banish fat DVD!


----------



## pinklizzy

I've just ordered it after reading this thread, I'm so unfit it's going to be tough but I'm determined to do it!
I've been doing slimming world and have lost 12lb in three weeks which I'm really pleased about but I really want to get fitter so we can TTC this year!


----------



## pichi

i'm almost finished :woohoo: towards the end i've been getting a bit bored of it and instead joining in doing p90X with my OH haha done yoga for 30mins this evening and done 10mins of turbofire in the afternoon


----------



## stacey&bump

I was doing reli well at the shred and noticed myself reli slimming down and my clothes were so much looser but ive recently moved house and been eating reli badly :( and noooo shred ! But ive the dvd player hooked up now and getting stuck bk in , beach bod here i come lol !! I know im guna be sore tomorrow bt itll be worth it wen i start seeing changes !


----------



## stacey&bump

So thats day 2 of the shred done and dusted , cant say im too pleased tho ! I have got sooooo unfit ! Had to keep pausing and was so breathless ! It was agony ! Getting my ass in gear now tho , going to go a walk this evening when LO is with her dad and start eating gud again ! I can do thiss lol hows everyone else getting on ?


----------



## MyLittleFish

After day 1 is was really up for day 2, wow! did that hurt!! really wanted to keep going but then day 3 came and went without any shred although i did take LO and the dogs for an hour and a half walk then was out all day yesterday. 
Shall try and do day 3 today but after only 3 hours sleep due to LO teething and getting a cold overnight it may have to wait till DH is back this evening by which time i'll have no motivation left!


----------



## Pinkvc

I'm on day 5 and it's not as hard as the first few days - I have got so unfit and I have zero flexibility!

Had a bad food day yesterday but back in track! Aiming to lose 6 lbs by easter which will be my goal weight - just need to sort out my body shape then!

Since havin LO I have a wobbly belly and fat under my arms/back!


----------



## _Natalie_

Hey ladies, thats me just finished Day 24, and I've moved up to level 3!

I couldnt even do the proper push ups on level 1, I was so unfit, but today I managed to do the full walking push ups on level 3!! Cant believe how much my strength has improved, and yours will to if you stick with it! Think I'll post before and after pics once I'm done, really impressed with this DVD!


----------



## pinklizzy

_Natalie_ said:


> Hey ladies, thats me just finished Day 24, and I've moved up to level 3!
> 
> I couldnt even do the proper push ups on level 1, I was so unfit, but today I managed to do the full walking push ups on level 3!! Cant believe how much my strength has improved, and yours will to if you stick with it! Think I'll post before and after pics once I'm done, really impressed with this DVD!

I'm so pleased to read this! I'm on day 3 (haven't actually done it yet today though!) and have been feeling really deflated about how hard I found it but I'm determined to keep at it now!


----------



## pichi

i was shit at push ups but its mad how much you improve. I've been doing p90x along side 30ds and my god! My calves seem defined now hah! Getting sick of Jillian though so I'm moving onto more p90x


----------



## _Natalie_

pinklizzy said:


> _Natalie_ said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, thats me just finished Day 24, and I've moved up to level 3!
> 
> I couldnt even do the proper push ups on level 1, I was so unfit, but today I managed to do the full walking push ups on level 3!! Cant believe how much my strength has improved, and yours will to if you stick with it! Think I'll post before and after pics once I'm done, really impressed with this DVD!
> 
> I'm so pleased to read this! I'm on day 3 (haven't actually done it yet today though!) and have been feeling really deflated about how hard I found it but I'm determined to keep at it now!Click to expand...

Honestly hun, keep going with it! I started it first before christmas, but then stopped after about day 7. I got real motivation to start it again, after seeing photos from over the holidays :(

I stayed on level 1 for maybe 10 days, then did level 2 until yesterday (Day 24) it's amazing how quickly you will start to feel stronger, and I just needed to give myself the push to keep going. Now I love my wee routine- I get up in the morning, feed the babba, then put him in his walker and get the dvd on! I find after doing the dvd aswell, that I stick to healthy eating for the day, as I dont want to undo the good work I've put in, by eating rubbish!

Think I've maybe lost about half a stone so far, but I've definitely toned up, I can feel my hip bones again, and my thighs are toning :)

Keep it up ladies! (sorry if I sound a but like Jillian, her words must be rubbing off, ha!)


----------



## helen_beee

Today is Day 8 on level 2 for me. Even though I can do all of the moves now I'm still finding this level killer, mainly on my shoulders, I think it's all of the plank moves :wacko: xx


----------



## stacey&bump

Natalie well done !! Thats given me loads of inspiration. I was doing so well and seeing results then i slacked the last 3 weeks and eating reli unwell . Im on day 5 today , after having a break sat and sun , the weekends throw me !!
Been eating well today and just did a good walk , ill do my dvd this evening before dinner :) 

Hows everyone else getting on with it now x


----------



## _Natalie_

Hey ladies! Hows everyone getting on?

I've just completed Day 28, and will post a photo thread later to show results! (I'm going away this weekend, so wont wait til day 30 to post!)

I've lost 2inches round waist 
I've lost half a stone
I never measured anywhere else at the start, but I think the photos show a change in my hips and thigh size!

My bum isnt podgy anymore!! It actually feels hard :)
My bingo wings are almost gone- no more massive wobble!

I'm gonna keep going with the shred, as I only started level 3 a few days ago, so havent yet mastered it, lol.

Keep going with it everyone, it really really works if you stick with it!


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi ladies, 
I've just completed day 1 of level 1 today, right now my legs are literally shaking! 
It's one of the hardest yet easiest workouts I've ever done, I've got so unfit and found it really hardwork however I like how she alternates the Cardio and strength in short bursts, the strength parts really have me a moment to catch my breath before the cardio again! 

Determined to stick with this, did it at 7am this morning so no excuses later in the day!


----------



## pinklizzy

I was up early this morning so did day 10 of level 1 before going to work which wasn't too bad! I'm hoping to move up to level 2 tomorrow but have been suffering with a painful knee since Friday which makes it difficult-really don't want to have to stop though so may just strap it up and see how I get on!


----------



## pichi

level 2 buggered my knee so take it easy :)


----------

